# Soldier of Fortune: Lag on one computor but not the other...



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello tsf!

Okay so i have SoF2 installed on both my computers (XP and Vista). When me and my brother both join into a server the person playing on the XP experiences no lagg while the person playing in the Vista has lagg when coming in contact with another player/shooting.

Our internet provider is Quest DSL
XP uses Ethernet port to the little box thingy
Vista uses USB port to the little box thingy

I hope that explains it well enough. :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What are the system specs for both computers? Vista needs more RAM than XP to run smoothly. Are all chipset drivers and device drivers up to date? Does Vista lag when playing single player games?


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah it lags on single player, Vista has 1gb ram Intell grapix media accl. 950. Xp only has 500 (or lik 512?)mb  on grapix card.

I think i updated all drivers on both of them when i tryed to install cod4, but i gave up on making it work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I would double the RAM for both XP and Vista.

The onboard graphics on your Vista computer is too slow for modern games, and is more suitable for general desktop work. It needs a good quality graphics card.


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Can you suggest one? 

edit: Would 3d Prophet Radeon Series V7.94 work?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It depends on what slots are available on your motherboard (PCI, AGP or PCIE), the power of your PSU, and your price limit.

Post the Vista's full system specs. You can get these details using *Everest* (look under Computer > Summary).

Open the case and post back with the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts and amps for +12V). This will tell us if the computer can handle an upgrade.


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Oki 



> --------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Version EVEREST v2.20.405
> Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
> ...


Unstacking items off case 

Model: ATX-30012z
200-240V
300W MAX.
+12V 288w Max.

That work?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this your computer? *http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Hewlett-Packard-HP-SR2180NX-Compaq-Presario-Desktop-PC*

It has one PCIE slot, so you can go for a good quality card. You're only limited by the very weak 300W PSU which is not suitable for a modern computer and is only just enough to power your existing components with no headroom for upgrades.

What's your price limit for a PCIE graphics card and a 600W PSU?


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks like it, ya.

Price limit... Lets go with small figures because i dont have a job and will have to talk a family member into buying it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

PSU: *OCZ StealthXStream 600W* - $60 (after $25 rebate)

Graphics card: *GeForce 7900GS* 256MB 256bit GDDR3 PCIEx16 - $100

From a 2006 review of the 7900GS (*link*)



> Conclusion
> 
> Inno3D has a solid product with NVidia's GeForce 7900 GS. Performance and image quality proved to be excellent along with nice gains with the card when overclocked. The real story in my eyes is in its pricing. The Inno3D GeForce 7900 GS brings top shelf performance to the table for 200 clams. With the 7900 GS being SLI ready, even more performance gains are possible by running two 7900 GS cards. $400 for a pair of these cards is less than a single unit of the upper high end of the 7900 line but you can run one now and add a second later which is much easier on the upgrade budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay, Thanks you much for your help.


----------

